# R.I.P. Penelope



## penelopechloezoey (Mar 4, 2011)

This is Penelope, she was always smaller than the other two. She got a tumor, and a skin desease causing scabs all over her. I let her live as long as she could happily. She was never the type to want to be held. I was trying to trust train her, but she was a lost cause. But i did give her lots of loving still  When I brought her to the vet, all she wanted was to be near me. cuddle me. it broke my heart putting her down, but i stayed with her through the whole thing and burried her in my back yard <3 i miss her so much. And i'm thinking my other two are not far behind her.  r.i.p. baby girl I love you. She passed in June 2012.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. She was very beautiful!


----------



## Ashley29 (Sep 27, 2012)

I agree, she was a very beautiful lady. So sorry for your loss, I'm sure you gave her a great life and that's all any great pet owner can give to their animals. I'm sure she loves and misses you, too.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful rattie.


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

You gave her a great life, loved her and stayed with her till the very end. That's really all a critter really wants. I'm sorry for the loss though, it's not easy at all.


----------



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. :c She was a very pretty rat lady.


----------

